# Big "Manage Your Kindle" changes for me today



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

First, it's now called "Manage Your Content and Devices", but it's actually said that for some time. But today is the first day that it shows a completely different format!

When you land at the page, there are three big tabs: Your Content, Your Devices, and Settings

Your Devices looks much the way it has for the past few months, with your kindles showing across, and the same options for renaming, etc.

Settings has everything you might expect -- payment, email addresses for devices, authorized email addresses, etc.

The biggest change is the layout of Your Content. AND (Major and _Welcome_ change) you can now delete -- or deliver to your device -- several items at once. I'm clearing out some old personal documents and it seems you can do 10 at a time.

It's easy to sort your content and show just the things you want, say, books sorted by title A-Z. Or Z-A if that's the way you roll. I would like it if the ratings I've put on finished books show, or at least if it showed that I _have_ read them, based on my finishing and 'sharing' from the Kindle.

Correction: though you can select several items at a time, it looks like you can still only deliver them ONE at a time. But maybe it's coming?

Under 'Pending Deliveries' (one of the options under Your Content) it has an 'actions' button but, at this time, canceling a pending delivery is not an option. You can, however, cancel a pre-order. Again -- maybe that'll change. I'd like to see where you could change the pre-order to go to a different device ('cause maybe you have a new 'default' kindle since placed the pre-order), or cancel a delivery scheduled inadvertently to the wrong device.

If I can figure out how to take and post some screenshots I'll do so -- or maybe someone else will first.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I've got it, too! Here's a screenshot of the manage content page










Manage devices is a separate tab. Not much change there, yet. Though from another thread, it sounds like they're working on that, too.










Coolness!

Sent from my KFTHWI using Tapatalk


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I noticed that a couple of days ago. But only one one computer and not the other one. It seems an upgrade from the last time they tried this version. This time they list the date of purchase, that was missing the last time and very annoying. I still don't like the endless scroll and not knowing how many books or items there are. I just prefer to go with pages of items, its more visual. I do like some of the other implementation this time around. The drop down with every thing there is nice. 
Its much improved from the last time we talked about the endless scroll listing. I think they really listened to the feedback. 

I still don't see it on my netbook which I am using right now. I don't have my desktop on right now to check if its still on that one.


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

This hasn't updated on my Win7 machine. When they had the other update of MYK, I never got it on any computer. Even tried two others in the house. Wonder if and when I'll see this update?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Manage Your Kindle isn't Manage Your Content and Devices? Or is there a different update you didn't get?

Hmmmmm......

I've only checked my iPad and my Fire, and the change shows up on both of those. EDIT: It shows up on my Fire; coulda sworn it was on the iPad earlier, but I've been drinking decaf this morning, so maybe not. 

Betsy


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

Well... the page formerly known as MYK. Remember when there was a (beta?) (temporary?) change to the site a couple of months ago? I never saw that.

I just tried logging in via my Android phone and it looks the same ole way as my computer, *but* my Kindle Fire is different now.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

readingril said:


> Well... the page formerly known as MYK. Remember when there was a (beta?) (temporary?) change to the site a couple of months ago? I never saw that.
> 
> I just tried logging in via my Android phone and it looks the same ole way as my computer, *but* my Kindle Fire is different now.


Yeah, I think we had a thread about it back then and I complained that they didn't list the date purchased and the only way to see that was to go to the popup. So they added that this time around. Even then though I think it came and went and sometimes I had it on my desktop and sometimes I had it on my netbook. 
Since not everyone is getting it this time either right away, they might still do more testing and getting feedback again. 
I still want to know the number of books, or docs.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Yay!  This is an update I have received.  I like it.  At first I was upset because all I saw were the sort options and thought "good grief, I have to scroll through 2500+ books to find something?"  Then I saw the little magnifying glass up in the right-hand corner and that brings up a search box, so I am good to go!

I don't mind it not telling me what the total number of books is, that still shows on my KK and doesn't really matter to me.  It does seem to have added an extra step to downloading a book to another device; first you have to select the book, then you have to choose the action rather than just an action dropdown  beside the book.  I haven't found a "group" option to do something if you have checked multiple books, but I haven't played with it too much yet.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Works fine for me using Firefox, does not work at all using win XP. Also has not shown devices in win xp for several months now. Haven't tried using win 7 on netbook recently.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't see the changes on my Mac laptop using Safari, but I do see the new format on my iPad and my Nexus 7. 

Strange.


Mike


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Nothing changed on my Win8.1 laptop. 

Could someone tell me how to access this feature using the Amazon app on my iPhone?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

spotsmom said:


> Nothing changed on my Win8.1 laptop.
> 
> Could someone tell me how to access this feature using the Amazon app on my iPhone?


I don't know that it's a change in how the app presents things -- it's a change in the web page. As usual, though, they're implementing it in stages, so not for everyone at once and not for all browsers at once, apparently.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

I FINALLY got this after months of waiting! So much better and easier than the old Manage Your Kindle page, which was quite franky _horrid_.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

This is the first time I've seen the new page as well.  It does seem to "load" faster.  By that I mean that I can type in search criteria as soon as the page starts to load and it actually finds all of the matches.  On the old  page, I had to wait for all of the items to "load" before I could do an accurate search.

If I select more than one book, there is a Deliver button at the top that I can select and it will let me choose to send all of them to the same Kindle.

Now please add my big wish - let me download the list into a flat file.  Please?


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

spotsmom said:


> Nothing changed on my Win8.1 laptop.
> 
> Could someone tell me how to access this feature using the Amazon app on my iPhone?


Don't use the app - use Safari to go to Amazon.com and scroll down to the bottom of the page and choose amazon.com Full Site (to get out of the mobile version).


----------



## Pawchaser (Jan 30, 2010)

I got it yesterday.  Unfortunately it will not work with my iPad which is what I use most of the time because of traveling.  I spent over 2 hours last night trying to return 2 library books and finally gave up.  Tried it on a couple different browsers and it just caused repeated crashes every time I touched screen to try and do anything.  I am so unhappy!


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

I am loving the changes. So much easier to navigate and most importantly to deliver and delete!


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks, Meemo. Got to the main site, but nothing has changed in the MMK display. Still nothing new on Win8.1 either.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Pawchaser said:


> I got it yesterday. Unfortunately it will not work with my iPad which is what I use most of the time because of traveling. I spent over 2 hours last night trying to return 2 library books and finally gave up. Tried it on a couple different browsers and it just caused repeated crashes every time I touched screen to try and do anything. I am so unhappy!


Yes, I have the same problem with the new version of the app on my original iPad. It works fine on the iPad Air, however. I have the crashing problem on my original iPad with a lot of websites. One of the reasons I'm looking to upgrade to the recent version of iPads. Very frustrating, though, when you're travelling.

Betsy


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

I have a lot of non Amazon books sent in and they get listed under docs. Before I could list under all and everything would be there. Now it seems I have to search the books list, and then search the Docs list to get the books from other sources. This is a pain.

Steve


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Steven, I've merged your post with the existing thread discussing the changes . . . . 

I guess it would be nice in some cases to have an 'all content' option, but, for me, as it was previously, that was the default and I always switched it because I find it much easier to find things in smaller sets.  And the ordering options are better.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Steven,

be sure to provide that feedback to Amazon.  There's no reason why there can't be an "all" option.  Unless searching "all" for people with big collections is a problem.  I think it would be handy to have the all--sometimes I can't remember my source for a book, and if I've sent a book to my documents using "Send to Kindle" I'd have to look two places since I can't search both at once.

Betsy


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Does anyone know how I can get the total number of books in the new Manage Your Kindle? It used to be right at the top. That is how I know how many books I read each year (every Jan1 I record that total number). It seems they do not give the total number of entries anymore.

Steve


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I just got the update tonight. I went to the page to deliver a book I bought to a few devices. I was a little nervous about deleting the book by accident. When I clecked on the actions tab, I could not enlarge the box with the options, so deliver was right above delete, & the type is small. I was afraid of hitting delete.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Toby said:


> I just got the update tonight. I went to the page to deliver a book I bought to a few devices. I was a little nervous about deleting the book by accident. When I clecked on the actions tab, I could not enlarge the box with the options, so deliver was right above delete, & the type is small. I was afraid of hitting delete.


I haven't tested it yet, but general practice for deletes is to ask for a confirmation. So if you hit Delete accidentally, you should get something asking if you are sure.

ETA
I tested the delete option and I got a pop-up box asking "Are you sure you want to delete these items? Doing so will permanently remove them from your account." The choices are Cancel and Yes, delete permanently.

You could also just check on book and then go up to the Deliver button at the top. It's easier to hit on a smaller screen.

I like the changes so far. I can even use the page on my phone now.


----------



## leigh7911 (Sep 16, 2011)

They've changed some verbiage too. "Loans" no longer brings up my library books - have to go to "borrows" for that. Guess "loans" refers to either prime lending (although I thought those were called borrows) or possibly loans from other people. Am also slightly perturbed that it no longer has a total count, at least not one I could find. Otherwise, am happy to see that bulk deletion is now available - I need to go through and cull some of my freebies.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

leigh7911 said:


> They've changed some verbiage too. "Loans" no longer brings up my library books - have to go to "borrows" for that. Guess "loans" refers to either prime lending (although I thought those were called borrows) or possibly loans from other people. Am also slightly perturbed that it no longer has a total count, at least not one I could find. Otherwise, am happy to see that bulk deletion is now available - I need to go through and cull some of my freebies.


I agree about the count. I don't like that I can't see it. I also hate that the price of the book is not in the page anymore. I need that for my data entry stuff to keep on budget. Now I have to click on the dropdown box and click again on order details, which then throws me promptly out of the page I was just in and having to back page to the manage page again. Before I just had to hit a little arrow where the book was listed, but it didn't go away from the page and I didn't have to pull up the order details to see all that.

I also don't like how small of a viewing screen I get when I scroll now. Almost half of my screen is taken up by the static white thingy that has the drop downs and such in it. So I only see like 4-5 books on my screen as I scroll. That is on my netbook. Why that static thing has to be so big I have no clue.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't personally care about the count -- but I can see where it could be useful.

What would make it _really_ useful for ME is if it also had a notation as to whether or not I'd yet rated the book -- much like what I can see when I go to 'your collection' or the kindle.amazon.com page. _That_ way, I'd know if it's a book I'd read yet, or not. Better yet -- have the ability to enter a rating right there. This would be only for purposes of Amazon data collection and 'your recommendations', not something that would end up as part of the overall product rating.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

This is fabulous.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I don't personally care about the count -- but I can see where it could be useful.
> 
> What would make it _really_ useful for ME is if it also had a notation as to whether or not I'd yet rated the book -- much like what I can see when I go to 'your collection' or the kindle.amazon.com page. _That_ way, I'd know if it's a book I'd read yet, or not. Better yet -- have the ability to enter a rating right there. This would be only for purposes of Amazon data collection and 'your recommendations', not something that would end up as part of the overall product rating.


Imagine if they could pull it all together on that one page. Ratings, collections, everything. And if you see a rating, you know you already read it. And yes, be able to put the rating on the book right there. 
And have collections be by device. You want to see collections, you click on the device like they are listing them in the device view. Could be another tab. So you could sort right on the manage kindle page. I know, dream on Atunah, dream on.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

leigh7911 said:


> They've changed some verbiage too. "Loans" no longer brings up my library books - have to go to "borrows" for that. Guess "loans" refers to either prime lending (although I thought those were called borrows) or possibly loans from other people. Am also slightly perturbed that it no longer has a total count, at least not one I could find. Otherwise, am happy to see that bulk deletion is now available - I need to go through and cull some of my freebies.


Loans could be books you've loaned TO other people; those books are not available to you during the up-to-two weeks they're loaned, if the loan is accepted.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Loans could be books you've loaned TO other people; those books are not available to you during the up-to-two weeks they're loaned, if the loan is accepted.
> 
> Betsy


I think that's right -- Loans is when you have a book that you can't read now because someone else has it.

Borrows is when you have one from KOLL or the Library. The Library ones are still listed there even when returned, but the KOLL ones only show when you actually have it. That's how it's always been but I think it would be better to list them there as having been borrowed and what month.

Interesting to me is the category called "Rentals" -- come to think of it: maybe _that's_ the KOLL books? I don't have one now because I finished my May one and went ahead and returned it, so I can't tell whether it's here or in Borrows. But my initial thought was that it had to do with a not-yet-announced subscription service or something?


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Interesting to me is the category called "Rentals" -- come to think of it: maybe _that's_ the KOLL books? I don't have one now because I finished my May one and went ahead and returned it, so I can't tell whether it's here or in Borrows. But my initial thought was that it had to do with a not-yet-announced subscription service or something?


I am still reading my May KOLL book and its listed under borrows. I have nothing under rentals or loans. Could rentals be the school books one can rent?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Atunah said:


> I am still reading my May KOLL book and its listed under borrows. I have nothing under rentals or loans. Could rentals be the school books one can rent?


Oh! Good thought!

Except -- that means maybe there's _not_a soon-to-be-announced subscription service.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Oh! Good thought!
> 
> Except -- that means maybe there's _not_a soon-to-be-announced subscription service.


I am subscribed to Scribd, which I have to read on a tablet. I pulled out my old original Fire out for this. I am still on my 3 month free trial and after that its $8.99 a month all you can read. 
But if Amazon could come up with something like that with books I can read on my kindles? It would be heaven. But it would have to include the big publishers for me to pay a monthly subscription. I just don't think the publishers are willing to sign anything like that with Amazon.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I tried tonight the select tab, then the deliver tab for my books that I bougtht today. Sometimes, I got the pop-up window saying the device was not registered. It is registered. Other times, it worked with the same book. Geesh! (Thanks for the suggestion, Andra.  Also, thanks for telling me about the delete thing) I looked under the borrow tab & none of my past amazon lending library books were listed like before. I already finished reading May's book.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Toby said:


> I looked under the borrow tab & none of my past amazon lending library books were listed like before. I already finished reading May's book.


 I don't recall that the KOLL borrows were ever listed after they'd been returned. It was one of the minor complaints people had in that they didn't even have them in their library to mark that they'd read them. At least books borrowed from a library system are there, but ones borrowed under KOLL are NOT -- except the one you currently have borrowed, if any.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Yeah, it never kept a record of the KOLL. As soon as you get the next one, the last one disappeared. I kept a record on a notepad for myself and on goodreads.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm not thrilled with the update for this - I don't like that I can no longer view my books and docs at the same time. There is no option to view all items.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Everyone, if you're not happy or think something could be improved, be sure to give Amazon feedback.  You can click on the "Help" button on the MYC&D page, in the upper right hand corner, in blue, and then, Contact Us at the bottom of the popup (at least that's how it works on my Fire.)

Betsy


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

I find it amusing I called Amazon two weeks ago to ask about deleting multiple books and it shows up now.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

See?  The power of feedback!




Betsy


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

On the old MYK page, my Amazon Lending Library Books were listed, not with the reguar books once deleted, but under another tab. I think it was under Loans. Next to each of the books was "Prime".


----------



## Vmurph (Aug 14, 2012)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Correction: though you can select several items at a time, it looks like you can still only deliver them ONE at a time. But maybe it's coming?


They must have changed it, because I'm able to *deliver* several books at a time, now.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Vmurph said:


> They must have changed it, because I'm able to *deliver* several books at a time, now.


I think maybe it hasn't changed, but it's kind of confusing. You select multiple items, and then on ONE of the selected items you pick where you want delivery to go to and it sends all of them there. I was looking for an overall "deliver to."

EDIT: Found it! As I mention in a subsequent post, you tap on the "Deliver (x)" button after selecting the multiple books.

Unless you're seeing something different, Vmurph?

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I think maybe it hasn't changed, but it's kind of confusing. You select multiple items, and then on ONE of the selected items you pick where you want delivery to go to and it sends all of them there. I was looking for an overall "deliver to."
> 
> Unless you're seeing something different, Vmurph?
> 
> Betsy


I just tested this. I selected 4 from my list, then went to one of them and selected 'deliver' to send to my spare kindle -- where I know the books are NOT and I'll see them show up clearly. It ONLY sent that one.

The only 'bulk' action I see is to delete.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I just tested this. I selected 4 from my list, then went to one of them and selected 'deliver' to send to my spare kindle -- where I know the books are NOT and I'll see them show up clearly. It ONLY sent that one.
> 
> The only 'bulk' action I see is to delete.


Hmmm....let me try again. I didn't think they were on the Kindle I sent them to, but maybe they were!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Hmmm....let me try again. I didn't think they were on the Kindle I sent them to, but maybe they were!
> 
> Betsy


Hmmm... When I send them to my i'Touch, only one goes, despite the message that the selections were delivered.

VMurph--are you seeing something different?

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Hmmm....let me try again. I didn't think they were on the Kindle I sent them to, but maybe they were!
> 
> Betsy


Ah! Got it! It's not completely intuitive. After you've selected the books, the orange Deliver button will show the number selected. Tap on the Deliver button and you'll get a popup that lets you select the device to send them to.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Ah! Got it! It's not completely intuitive. After you've selected the books, the orange Deliver button will show the number selected. Tap on the Deliver button and you'll get a popup that lets you select the device to send them to.
> 
> Betsy


<gibbs slap>

I totally didn't see that button before . . . . . it's obvious once you know it's there!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Ah! Got it! It's not completely intuitive. After you've selected the books, the orange Deliver button will show the number selected. Tap on the Deliver button and you'll get a popup that lets you select the device to send them to.
> 
> Betsy


Thanks, Betsy. I had not figured it out either. Works great now that you explained it!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

crebel said:


> Thanks, Betsy. I had not figured it out either. Works great now that you explained it!


Nor did I...I didn't really expect it to work; I just said "I wonder what will happen if I tap this." 

Thanks to VMurph for pointing out that it works!

Betsy


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

I tend to read between devices a *lot* and the facility to send multiple titles to one device is very nice.  That part came easy to me, but I had the hardest time trying to figure out how to see when loans ended, get the book info etc... for some reason that Action button seemed invisible!


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I was able to send to multiple devices with no problem, as soon as someone here said that we could do this. I did not know we even had that option. Does make it faster & easier for me. However, tonight, my old iPad2 decided to do the twirly thing at amazon kindle books & the manage your devices & something, so I ended up just searching for my books on my kindle. Restarted twice. Still had trouble. Maybe amazon was busy at the time.


----------

